
Titivillus: The Patron Demon of Scribes (2006) - evilsimon
http://preces-latinae.org/thesaurus/Introductio/Titivillus.html
======
B1FF_PSUVM
Eh. When email and bboards started spreading among the best educated segment
of the population, I was somewhat appalled at the imperfect spelling in
evidence.

Then I figured that, given how unnatural reading and writing are, people were
doing OK. It was the press, at the time quite rich and bristling with
proofreaders, that had raised expectations to very high levels.

